# First title RN and question on beginner Novice



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<:

BN is exactly where you want to go next. It's supposed to be a bridge between Rally and Novice. 

I believe they don't want people getting their regular obedience titles (CD, CDX, UD, etc) and going back and doing BN.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you! I want to do as many as I can but limited to the lower tests as Tink will not touch a dumbbell she hates them and won't take it or retrieve. Its the only thing I have found she won't do for food. I showed confirmation for years but never tried obedience


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Word of caution, if you're interested in continuing w/ Rally, recommend you earn your RA and RE before finishing that 3rd leg in BN. As soon as you earn your an obedience title, you automatically have to go into the B classes for Rally--you only get one "A" dog, so don't make the mistake like I did.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you have an experienced trainer that you can consult for interpretation of the rules? Having looked at them, I'm _guessing_ rally titles aren't considered obedience titles for this purpose. For anyone who's not familiar with the rules, they're at _http://images.akc.org/pdf/rulebooks/RO2999.pdf?_ga=1.223059675.1733801614.1473530913

_The A class of BN is only for dogs who don't have a BN or any other obedience title and the handler hasn't placed an obedience title on any other dog. The B class of BN is broader: 
"this class is for dogs that have not earned any AKC obedience title, or who have earned a BN, CD, and/or PCD title; but no other additional AKC obedience titles."

When I was competing with Zoe for her BN, 4 or more years ago, it was a relatively new title and the B class had many experienced dogs and handlers out to put an additional title on their dogs but the rules have been tightened up since then. I'm a little unsure as to whether I can enter the A class with Gracie or whether I have to go in the B class because I put a BN on Zoe.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! Are you hooked now?????


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Altairss said:


> Thank you! I want to do as many as I can but limited to the lower tests as Tink will not touch a dumbbell she hates them and won't take it or retrieve. Its the only thing I have found she won't do for food. I showed confirmation for years but never tried obedience


Definitely go for BN, Preferred Novice, and regular Novice.... but as far as going beyond, you never know what you can do with training and the proper guidance. 

Bertie gave me gray hairs early on because he did not have a natural hold/retrieve. I'm not a fan of force fetch (my dogs ears will NOT be pinched), so it was not fun having a dog who had the CHASE instincts, but his idea of retrieving was galloping out, jumping a couple feet in the air to POUNCE on the item and bounce and jump around on his way back and either dropping the item halfway back or THROWING it at me.  

This dog was never FF in the traditional way - but is now absolutely reliable at retrieving anything he is sent to retrieve (while training). And even around the house, is now willingly doing his "clean up your toys" chores almost as well as his brother who WAS a natural retriever. 

The various exercises in Open take a while to teach and proof...


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I am hooked and looking for a trainer I am having a hard time finding a trainer that is accepting students or that fits with me. I am trying one out that I have heard great things about and has put multiple high titles on her dogs. I am going to take my puppy and try one of her classes tonight for fit for her and for me. Good point on the rally classes about the A classes. I am on the look out for more shows found out about one just a bit to late to enter. Lots of agility trainers around here not many do competition obedience though so I am mostly self taught Keeping my fingers crossed this trainer is a good match she is close reasonable especially for returning students


----------

